# Know thy enemy.



## raverboi

just thought id start a thread discussing general tactics and facts about different armies.
it would have really helped me in the early years. it also slightly annoys me when you fight someone and they don't have the vaguest idea about what they are facing. so, post things you know about armies you play with and/or against (obvious or not).
i'll start:

DA have deathwing terminators as troops when they have a certain charcter present.

DA can have bikes as troops if they have a certain character present.

BA have assault marines as troops.

don't split up you army against eldar.

NEVER let eldar banshees charge you (they fight at initiative 10)

don't deep strike near an inquisitor with mystics

thats all i can be bothered remembering for now


----------



## Khorothis

Thou shalt not underestimate Assault Terminators, for thine arse shall be raept by their Thunder Hammers

Thou shalt not assume that one rapid firing squad in thine army is enough.

Thou shalt not underestimate the Rune Priest's power to cancel thy own.

Thou shalt not underestimate Logan Grimnar, for he is asskickery incarnate.

Thou shalt not leave home without Obliterators, for even though they reeketh of cheddar, they areth the very best thine Heavy Support haveth to offer.

Thou shalt not look down upon Gift of Chaos, for there is nothing like a Necron Lord on a Destroyer Body becoming a pile of violent goo. (I speaketh from experience)

Thou shalt not assume that the Leman Russes are the greatest threat in the IG army. Their heavy weapons and command squads are key.

Thou shalt not assume that you need only kill a squad of Gaunts once, for they are Without Number; consequently, your Heavy Bolter and Demolisher Cannon rounds must be without number also.

Thou shalt not become a crybaby when the Gods turn their gaze away from you and thou rolleth ones like they areth earning thou money. Thou shalt acccept thine defeat and implore the Gods that they may go easy on thine arse next time.

I guess thats all the wisdom I can think of right now. I wish I knew all this before I learned them the hard way.


----------



## Katie Drake

If we're really going to construct a guide against every army, we'll need to do it in a more structured manner than just listing miscellaneous tips. We'd almost need a separate thread for each race and then post links to each thread in a master thread. :shok:


----------



## Winterous

raverboi said:


> NEVER let eldar banshees charge you (they fight at initiative 10)


First round of combat it says, they don't have to charge you for it to work.


In other news.

When an AP2 weapon will only double the chance of the enemy failing their save, shoot it at something else.

Spread your units around, or you will be covered in pie.

Korothis has +rep.

Dark Eldar are fast, try to shoot them.

Tyranids are numerous, run.

Orks are green, give them something for nausea.


----------



## Khorothis

Winterous said:


> First round of combat it says, they don't have to charge you for it to work.
> 
> 
> In other news.
> 
> When an AP2 weapon will only double the chance of the enemy failing their save, shoot it at something else.
> 
> Spread your units around, or you will be covered in pie.
> 
> Korothis has +rep.
> 
> Dark Eldar are fast, try to shoot them.
> 
> *Tyranids are numerous, run.
> 
> Orks are green, give them something for nausea.*


:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:
:laugh::laugh:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Okay, okay, I'm going to sleep now... :alcoholic:


----------



## Ryuzaki

If you've shot a unit of 10 bloodletters down to 5, keep shooting them (5 blodletters on the charge = 6-7 dead marines)

Take lash of submission, you'll thank me later

No, your master of the ordinance won't hit anything with his pie plates

Don't try and out shoot Tau. It won't work

Don't fire a frag missile at space marines when you can use krak

Crack and krak are two seperate things (though both can be deadly children)


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> :laugh:
> :laugh:
> :laugh:
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> :laugh::laugh:
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> :laugh:
> :laugh:
> :laugh:
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Okay, okay, I'm going to sleep now... :alcoholic:


O_.
I think my head just lolsploded!


----------



## Katie Drake

That's enough spam, gentlemen.


----------



## Khorothis

Katie Drake said:


> That's enough spam, gentlemen.


Guess we're settled on whats for breakfast then. 

Another thing that came to my mind this morning was that you shouldn't underestimate simple SM Terminators either. Same goes for Assault Cannons.

Oh, and more importantly:

Thou shalt not leave thine Daemon Prince alone to face a squad of Genestealers, for he shall be torn apart, literally. (Happened to me once; though thats the only thing my opponent could kill or even do damage to, and I wiped him out by turn 5 :grin


----------



## raverboi

big tip, getting pissy when the enemy has a speccy rule in black and white that absolutely rapes you, learn from it and play to accomadate for it next time

on a completely different topic, expect something to be thrown at you when you charge someone with a 10 man death company and a chaplain without them knowing what death company are


----------



## Winterous

raverboi said:


> big tip, getting pissy when the enemy has a speccy rule in black and white that absolutely rapes you, learn from it and play to accomadate for it next time


What the hell is a speccy rule?


----------



## Ryuzaki

According to the good ol' urban dictionary, _speccy_ is "A footy mark where you springboard off the other players back to catch the ball."

That'd be one kickass rule...


----------



## VanitusMalus

Ok on the real the best advice I can give any player is BUY EVERY CODEX. True this is costly BUT if you own every codex and really get in there and study it, nothing will surprise you when facing any enemy. I don't know how many times during 3rd and 4th edition I actually had to correct people about rules from their own codex (Kharn has a 3+ Invul save, pffft whatever). Eventhough many of us are fair and balanced (laugh) you do get the occasional "pulling the wool over your head" sort of player. Know thine enemies codex, for it shall set you free.


----------



## Khorothis

raverboi said:


> big tip, getting pissy when the enemy has a speccy rule in black and white that absolutely rapes you, learn from it and play to accomadate for it next time
> 
> on a completely different topic, expect something to be thrown at you when you charge someone with a 10 man death company and a chaplain without them knowing what death company are


Thats what I keep telling people who cry about Lash, thanks for mentioning it, probably one of the most important things to keep in mind.

:grin: I soooooooooo understand what you're talking about. My Space Wolf friend was looking daggers at me when Kharn butchered the best of his army, effectively single-handedly, since he was with a squad of Sons.


----------



## deathbringer

Thou shalt not leave any tau unmobile... if you do they will be ripped to tiny shreads

Thou shalt not do a happy dance at thy opponents misfortune

If thou opponent hath mechanized his army thou must ensure that he is walking for as long as possible

Thou shalt not shoot hammerheads with lascannons but thou shalt run up or drop in and use thy melta or thy powerfist/ claw

Disruption pods are still the best 5 points you will ever spend

Thou must understand that thy large blast marker isn't large enough :cray:

The one certainty in warhammer is the dice will fail you when you need them most.. thus twin link your weaponry if possible

Thou must remember that space wolves are not only better than you they are a fuck load cooler than you (can also be summarized as long fangs mean your tanks are in trouble)

Thou must remember that your ork trukk does not come with a guarantee of safe delivery... AV10 is paper thin to most anti tank guns... be sensible take a battle wagon and a bigger mob

Thou must understand that strength 10 ap 1 is gonna fuck your tanks up bad unless you get him first

Thou must understand that the thunderfire cannon is a one hit wonder and will be dead by turn 2

Most important: Concentrate your fire


----------



## typhus98

KHORNE BERZEKER TACTICS

Unless you're gonna give'em a rhino,don't give khorne berzekers a khorne chaos space marine lord with them, for that wont be very effective !
khorne berzekers are already strong enought on their own... BUT NEVER ASSAULT ASSAULT TERMINATORS with them if you have less than 10 guys: shoot them instead !
their bolt pistols are better than they seem.


----------



## Khorothis

^That reminds me:

Thou shalt not underestimate Bolt Pistols, for they are the surprise harbingers of DOOM.

Thou shalt not Infiltrate thine Chosen, for they are best when Outflanking. Their five Meltas will surely ask for thine patron deity's whereabouts in a most violent fashion.

Plus underline everything what deathbringer said, its pure wisdom and lol.


----------



## Blammer

Thou shalt attacketh tau in close combat 

If thou art playing Tau then thou shalt not fight others in close combat

Tactical marines kicketh ass in close combat if Pedro Kantor is nearby

Thou shalt giveth thine troops transports

Thou shalt not take a normal space marine chaplain but thous shalt take Chaplain Cassius for he is two timeth the asskiteth of a normal chaplain for only 25 points more.

Thou shalt remember to take cover

Thou shalt not forget thine smoke launchers


----------



## raverboi

eldar tanks (especially wave serpents) are a lot tougher then they seem.
use a powerfist, though they are hard to catch, try and intercept them when they are dropping off men


----------



## Fumble Tumble

if you play tau... do what they do best and shoot!!!, ive seen quite a few newb tau players run into close combat, what dicks, best chance is to leave the unit thats getting attacked and run in the oppisite direction, then shoot the enemy

Hammerheads are good

Crisis suits are good

markerlights are good


----------



## Crimson Shadow

Ogryn squads are better shot at from a distance than charged. Especially big squads.

Beware the Assault Cannon with rending. For if the Emperor favors the enemy, it can take out a Land Raider.


----------



## flankman

Crimson Shadow said:


> Beware the Assault Cannon with rending. For if the Emperor favors the enemy, it can take out a Land Raider.


must you rub in what happened to my last game!

Thou shalt not under estimate deep striking flamers
Thou shalt not forget to use numbers to his advantage 
Thou shalt not charge a brood lord if he is with a full squad of genestealers no matter what your charging with (xept maby storm shield units) abbadon, a greater daemon and a squad of zerkers lost combat to them (tho abbadon only rolled crap) :angry:


----------



## Wischbones

Destroy one target at a time, it is better to overkill one sqaud then to leave three squads at half strength.

Never disreguard an enemy model or one of your own. Every model serves a purpouse and ignoring one could lead to your downfall.


----------



## Strange Dude

Thou shalt not be afraid to asketh thine opponent to showeth thou that rule in his codex.

Thou shalt remember 3 tanks that cannot shoot next turn is better than 1 completely wrecked one and 2 fully functioning ones.

Thou shalt learn that Flamers of Tzeentch are deep striking death.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

How about "Thou shalt not underestimate orky shooting?"

Seriously, my squad of 10 lootas took out an entire squad of 12 firewarriors on the first turn of my last battle.


----------



## Winterous

Lord_Murdock said:


> How about "Thou shalt not underestimate orky shooting?"
> 
> Seriously, my squad of 10 lootas took out an entire squad of 12 firewarriors on the first turn of my last battle.


Yeah, but they have AUTOCANNON!
A squad of Shoota boys doing that would be an achievement, but not for Lootas, it's what they do!


----------



## Raptors8th

Thou shalt not underestimate two guys with storm bolters, for they are the luckiest unit thou will ever take and will make tactical squads turn into kill points

Thou shalt make sure thou's deavs/LFs are hidden from thine opponents equivalent on turn 1, or they will runneth off the boardeth with thine talismans between thine legs

Thou shalt not deepstrike large units near thine opponents vindicator, for thine arses will be rapethed by it's pie-plate

Thou shalt not throw a fit when thou fucks up and forgets to move, for it is incredibly immature and will make thine opponent resent thee

Thou shalt not run Ragnar into a squad with a powerfist, for he doust not haveth eternal warrior and shall become the worst 240 points thou ever spent

Thou shalt not assault Ragnar Blackmane with thou's Special character, for unless it is Abbadon thou shalt get thine arse rapethed

Thou shalt not forget that thou's drop-pod _can_ scatter off the board and blow up with thou's 400 points of WG and character

Thou shalt not borrow thine opponents dice, for if thou doust thine shall roll more ones than thou ever has before, as their dice doust not liketh thee

Well that's all I can think of for now, hope my shakespearen wasn't to bad


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Thou shall not refuseth to use thy options in thy codex just becauseth thy modelling options do not allow it (for thy venerable dreadnought with the twin twinlinked-autocannons is in fact ownage incarnate)


----------



## DarKKKKK

Thou shall never underestimate Plasma Gun in the hands of Plague Marines, for thou has toasted many of tanks and monsterous creatures.

Thou shall use Noise Marines against Tyranids as much as possible.

Thou shall not underestimate Lesser Daemons, for thy are one of the only, if not THE only unit in the game that can assault the turn thy deep strikes. 

Thou shall avoid consulting the "Ref" dice, for thy enemy whilst attempt such rule arguements again hoping for another 50/50 chance at getting what he wants.

Thou shall always remember that thy Vindicators are high risk units. Sometimes thy Vindicator betrays thy army one turn, then next turn saves thy game. Don't ever give up on thy Vindicators.

Thou shall always remember that 95% of Tau die instantly with S8 hits. Killing thy enemies Tau Crisis HQ turn one with one shot is possible. I HAST DONE IT! :mrgreen:

Thou shall destroy as many fast and far moving units before thy games end draws near, for thy objectives can be contested by such units. 

Thou have problems prioritizing targets, then thou shall target what can be destroyed. Exception, all thy enemies vehicles stunned for one turn is still very good.

Thou have problems prioritizing Tyranid targets, all thy players do.......I think.... Attempt to destroy thy enemies synapse or go for the destruction of one unit at a time while thy units run from bigger bugs. Tyranid hast no vehicular objects to fall back on when target prioritizing.....shoot what can be destroyed

Thou shall trust their instincts in team play, for your partner does not know thy army as thy does (Dont ever listen to a teammate who tells you to charge 4 Berzerkers into a squad of 8 Genestealers hoping to stall them from charging Broadsides in the opponents next turn instead of running the Berzerkers behind a squad of Plague Marines for counter assault :ireful2


----------



## papercutdan

Wischbones said:


> Destroy one target at a time, it is better to overkill one sqaud then to leave three squads at half strength.
> 
> Never disreguard an enemy model or one of your own. Every model serves a purpouse and ignoring one could lead to your downfall.


unless you play orks cause you have so many guys it doesnt matter anymore lol


----------



## Ryuzaki

Thou shalt not cheat in games, for if thy are caught though shalt never get another game

Thou shalt remember thy unit's limits, 3 berzerkers shall not take out a 10 man tactical squad and live to capture the objective

Thou shalt remember thy scoring units, for it is they who win 2/3 of missions

Thou shalt remember if thy loses, 'tis the dice that hath been at fault and not thou's skills at the game

Thou shalt take melta bombs, for if thy opponant hath taken a land raider in a 1000pt game, thou shalt be screwed otherwise

Thou shalt place thy objectives halfway up the building, for if it is too low, it shall be contested and if too high thy opponant's jump infantry shall steal it

thou shalt remember lash princes are beatable, thou just has to shoot it

thou shalt not comment on other people's games, for if thy do thou's next opponant shalt be assisted likewise

Yes, thou's obliteraters are equipt to take out that target


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

thou shalt not underestimate the true lord of chaos, Abbadon.


----------



## Winterous

XxDreMisterxX said:


> thou shalt not underestimate the true lord of chaos, Abbadon.


Thou shalt in fact _over_-estimate him, for he is incredible on paper, but mediocre in play.


----------



## Ryuzaki

Thou shalt not use Abaddon to kill assualt terminators; their storm shields shall make them all but impervius while their thunder hammers shall turn him into a thin paste.

Thou shalt use Adaddon to assualt anything else, for surely the opponant is screwed.

Thou shalt use Abaddon to gain access to the best chaos formations.

Thou shalt not use Abaddon in 1000pt games, it's just not worth it.


----------



## Blue Liger

Ryuzaki said:


> Thou shalt take melta bombs, for if thy opponant hath taken a land raider in a 1000pt game, thou shalt be screwed otherwise
> 
> thou shalt remember lash princes are beatable, thou just has to shoot it


Except if thou art the darkest of eldar bretheren then landraiders in 1000pts are screwethed

Lash princes art thou beatable in close assaulteth if thou art a dark bretheren dracon or archon


----------



## dardle reesraf

thou shalt not underestimate harlequins. just shoot the f*** out of them.
thou shalt not convince thyself that a lictor can destroy an avatar of khaine. because it just cant.

and most imprortantly:

guardians vs. gaunts = :suicide:
harleys vs. gaunts = :suicide:
anything in the entire eldar book vs. gaunts = :suicide:

YOU CANT WIN!!!


----------



## oblivion8

Thy sisters will kick enemies ass's with rending flamers

Thou excorsist is the best 135pt tank ever, dont take it, and face humiliation from your enemy

Thy eldar can pack up and go home when facing sisters and an inquisitor with thy holy psycic hood, doom, mind war, ad eldrich storm will rarely touch you

Boon of mutation, when used enough, will take thee pesky foes character spamming and feed it through their ass

Thy fellow player appreciate it when you dont abuse the rules, khorne ad tzeentch daemon stupid lists work well, but a slightly more fluff based list will make you feel a lot better when you win. Tournaments aside, play to have fun!

Fate weaver kicks thine opponents face in! 4 obliterators, a squad of thousand sons, and a defiler cant even kill him!

(I know its been said but..) Thou never should underestimate a broodlords squad, it will kill a full squad of harlequins on the charge (with only 7 stealers in the retinue), then go on to kill a suad of dire avengers and the avatar (one on one with the brood lord, and guided non the less)

Thou should never fire bolters in to a hive tyrant squad, it wont be injured, enough to matter (if at all)

However thou should not think that a storm bolter can not kill your carnifex with a 2+ save, shit happens!


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

thou shalt remember that 3x vindicators can really ruin somones day.

thou shalt not show fear when faced against DW assault termie squads.

thou shalt wear brown pants when learning about your opponents 300 orks being played.

thou shalt not put a icon of khorne on a squad of havocs, unless one has had one too many alcholic beverages.


----------



## raverboi

if though verses eldar with grey knights TAKE SOME GOD DAMN INCINERATORS


----------



## Orochi

Thou shalt remember that 1 ork boy is weak, but alongside another 99 he is strong...to counter this, thou shalt need to kill the other 99 ork boyz, then he shall be weak again.

If thou shalt face thy raider spamming eldar of dark intent, then thou shall deploy in the corner and not move an inch.

If though shalt face Abaddon, thou shalt remember to stay 13" inchs away and carry a plasma gun.

If thou shalt face Mighty heros of any race, then thou shalt take an Archon with a Shadow fields, Punisher, Tormentor helm, Combat drugs and Animus vitae and watch as his attacks bounce off your 2+ inv save and your 5 str 6 no armour save hits with re-rolls to hit at WS7 cause him many a wound.

If thou shalt face 3 Wraithlords in a group...thou shalt run away and not face 3 Wraithlords in a group.

If thou face dual lash and 9 obliterators...thou shalt remember to stay in thy transport and remain out of sight.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Thou shalt remember that thou obliterator diving outoth cover can destroyoth thy land Raider lol

Thou shalt remember that DS-ing can not always go to plan

Thou shalt remember that it can also go perfectly

Thou shalt target the really big ones coming at you over the board


----------



## Ishamael

Thou shalt remember to change the situation when all seemeth lost.

Thou shalt remember that reserves can wineth the game.

Thou shalt duck in area terrain when thine opponent useth dual Chapter Masters.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Thou shalt win

Thou shalt atleast try to wineth the battle

If thou loseth the battle, remembereth that the battle may be losteth, but the war is not over yet. Eth.

Thou shalt remember to bolster defences when possible, for thy scouts with camo cloaks maketh good use of said cover.

Thou shalt remember to outflank, for thy enemies shield may be strong, but their soft squishy flanks are not.

Thou shalt remember to infiltrate, for a single lucky unit may turn the tide of thy battles.

Thou shalt use thy drop pods to deny-eth the enemy moving space and access ways.

Thou shalt also use thy drop pods and rhinos to channeleth thy opponent into thy fire arcs.


----------



## MidnightSun

Orochi said:


> If thou shalt face Mighty heros of any race, then thou shalt take an Archon with a Shadow fields, Punisher, Tormentor helm, Combat drugs and Animus vitae and watch as his attacks bounce off your 2+ inv save and your 5 str 6 no armour save hits with re-rolls to hit at WS7 cause him many a wound.


Unless thy foe is a Lord of Necrons, in which case he shalt ignore all Invulnerable saves with thy ass-kicketh Warscythe. He will also kic the ass of thy Dark Eldar Warriors with thy Lightning Field.

Gauss Flayers caneth destroy your hardest tanketh. *Watch out for them.*

Thy unholy Pariahs with a Necron Lord with a Nighmare Shroudeth will reek of a certain yellow dairy product, but willeth forceth any non-fearless troops from the table.

Thou shalt NEVER forget that a particle whip is Str 9, AP1 for the target beneath the hole in thy template, witheth AP 3 splash damageth. TAKE THAT MELTAS!

Thy Veil of Darkness *does NOT* alloweth your entire army to infiltrate. Stop playing Dark Crusade. It does not do you ANY good. AT ALL. (Such as my friend thinking that Guardians on foot are the standard troops in thy Eldar Army list. _Dire Avengers FTW!_:laugh:


----------



## Winterous

MidnightSun said:


> Unless thy foe is a Lord of Necrons, in which case he shalt ignore all Invulnerable saves with thy ass-kicketh Warscythe. He will also kic the ass of thy Dark Eldar Warriors with thy Lightning Field.


You do realise that Lightning Field requires you to actually suffer a wound in order to dish out the counter-attack, right?

And ugh, god damnit man, you've taken old English and twisted it into something horrible.
Seriously, the first few posts of this thread were all moderately well olded, but this is just embarrassing :S


----------



## OrdoMalleus

Storm Bolters Win Battles.

Its Always the Storm Bolter on the Rhine that you ALMOST forgot to fire that will get you that Extra Kill.

Tho Shalt always do everything in Initive order. If Thou jump straight to using the fist and it fails to kill that Russ, you`ll regret not using those Krak Grenades. (Newb error?)

Njal Storm Caller is a pain in the A**. Kill Him.

Dont Understimate Eversor Assasins as he will rapeth most MC.

You can Target prioritise against Tyranids. KILL THE STEALERS FIRST.

Assault Terminators dont like NULLZONE. one bit.

Monoliths are Invulnreble. DCCW them.


----------



## DrinCalhar

Eldrad will never die unless you shoot him with everything for 3 turns. 

TH/SS Terminators must always die. 

Never get into assault with Doom of Malan'tai. Also, stay spread out so he can't pop in the middle of you.


----------



## Winterous

DrinCalhar said:


> Eldrad will never die unless you shoot him with everything for 3 turns.


On a related note, Eldrad can beat Terminators in CC.


----------



## Uilleam

Thou shalt take Daemon Princes in 2s. Good things come in 2s. Use thy imagination. :wink:

Thou shalt kill the pathfinders for their markerlights bring shooting death.

Thou shalt not forget that drop pods can have guns that shoot you in the ass.

And last but not least: Thou shalt bathe before coming to a tournament! Your army must smite your opponent. Not the smell of cheese! uke:


----------



## DeathsShadow

i would say have a plan dont just turn up and hope things work out right. even if its a simple plan its better than none at all


----------



## aboytervigon

thy pariahs will never geteth there
thy plasma rifles kick tyranids asses(if they have them)
thy blood angels are faster than your guns


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

If thou faceth a horde of terminatores, then thou shalt useth thy pariahs so that they will never go neareth you for fear of pwnage.

Also, the Lightning Field works AWESOMELY when used right, duh. Field the Lord with a Destroyer Body, Lightning field, whatever else you want, and loads of scarab swarms. 'nuff said.


----------



## comrade

Thy holy Lasgun is more powerful then any AP2 weaponry when it comes in multiples of 50
Thy flak armour will not save thee, hug cover.
Thy veterans shall always carry 3 of the same varient special weapon as to not confuse you
Thy Basilisk, though with very limiting minimum range, striketh fear into thy heart of thy enemy. Use it to ambush drop pods.
Thou shall never morn the loss of 10-50 guardsmen, for thou shall have another 100 left, if thou doesn't, thou shall not play the guard.


----------



## the Autarch

comrade said:


> Thou shall never morn the loss of 10-50 guardsmen, for thou shall have another 100 left, if thou doesn't, thou shall not play the guard.


unless thou is playing mech guard?


----------



## HOBO

the Autarch said:


> unless thou is playing mech guard?


Hear Hear:drinks:

Or even better..play it both ways.


----------



## misinformed

Thou shall not complain about new codexs, unless thou art still in diapers.

Tis better to have stun a lot, than to never of stopped a mechanized force.

Thy time is better spent reflecting than gloating.

Doth thou really need melta bombs when fighting? Tis truth that he speaks.


----------



## TimberWolfA

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> If thou faceth a horde of terminatores, then thou shalt useth thy pariahs so that they will never go neareth you for fear of pwnage.
> 
> Also, the Lightning Field works AWESOMELY when used right, duh. Field the Lord with a Destroyer Body, Lightning field, whatever else you want, and loads of scarab swarms. 'nuff said.


Useful configuration. Do not let it get near Power Fists. Losing 4 bases to double toughing and then having to take something like 22 Fearless wounds between the Lord and the two remaining Scarab bases because you lost 8 Scarab bases vs. the loss of two 1W power armored bodies is rough and without being swept you will lose the lord and both of the remaining bases.


----------



## Maugoth

wow i got half way through page 2 before all the "thou shalt" bollox made me give up on this thread.

It was a good idea that could help alot of new players (even some more seasoned players) but probs better as katie drake suggested and done in a more structured way


----------



## misinformed

Maugoth said:


> wow i got half way through page 2 before all the "thou shalt" bollox made me give up on this thread.
> 
> It was a good idea that could help alot of new players (even some more seasoned players) but probs better as katie drake suggested and done in a more structured way


Thou art maketh a lot of sense. Tis true this style be-ith annoying after a time. Shall we all take arms against such unnecessary fluffery?


----------



## Mathai

Treat thy Eldar Fire Dragons as holy, for 16 point Melta kill teams are surely such. But do not lament their passing upon the other player's turn following their radiance expressed, for surely they shall return in three days (For your next game)

Honor thy Autarchs when coming in pairs, for none other can ensure your army comes in from reserve on a 2+ on turn two.

Toughness 3 is thy biggest hurdle to overcome. Avoid thine enemy's power fist for it surely is the plague.

Power Swords are not so impressive when you swing like a girl. Allow thy Banshees to honor their Farseer and her Doom.

Doom does not prevent thy Banshees from still swinging like girls, for they surely are girls and cannot help such matters.

Thy god the Avatar shall surely strike fear into the hearts of thy enemy. But fear does not kill thy enemy, and neither does 6 inches of movement a turn.

Trust in thine Warlocks, for even Titans surely quiver in fear at their approach. But for heavans sake DONT leave them without a Farseer and Fortune. Thats just silly.

Thy Eldar can run fast, thy enemy's bullets can run faster, thine Wave Serpent can run fastest of all.


----------



## rplank

Nid players...
1) if you can fit Yealers in your list, DO SO. They assault on the turn they come in from reserve, and they kill everything they touch once in CC. 
2) Genestealers are expensive, but worth it once they get into CC...outflank them!

Non-Nid players...
SHOOT THE GENESTEALERS!!!!


----------



## Drannith

Thou shalt remember to put shield drones with units you don't want thy enemy to insta kill.

Thou shalt not under estimate the power of T4 against S3 with no power weapons. (found this one out last night)

Thou shalt remember the holy phrase "Boyz before Toyz" when playing as Orks.

Thou shalt take to heart, a turn that Tau or IG doesn't shoot is a turn wasted.

Thou shalt use humility and grace when thy rapeth Tau in close combat.

Thou shalt taketh defeat in grace and humility when the Dice Gods favor the Tau in close combat. (I have seen a group of 12 fire warriors lock up a Mawlock for 4 turns)

Thou shalt NEVER tank shock thy enemy with a power fist. For thine is like butter, and thy enemy's fist a hot knife.

Thou shalt remember a 2+ to wound is still failable. Doublely so when thy needs the wounds the most.

All I got right now.


----------



## Salahaldin

From the Codex Astartes:

- On Tactical Marines: Do not sacrifice the effectiveness of your firepower, nor the speed of your advance on either the enemy or the objective, for the sake of cover. Your Power Armor will fare you better against their anti-infantry weaponry, and that which would pierce it will be aimed at the battle tanks.

- On Devastator Squads: Do not fear to split into Combat Squads, for when co-ordinated you lose nothing and gain everything: the ability to neutralise multiple threats, and perhaps more importantly, you offer your enemy more enemies, raising the chance that he will strike at the wrong one. Deploy in Combat Squads, and then fight as one: you will have the same hitting force, with more precision.

- On Assault Terminators: Units armed with Lightning Claws are vulnerable to heavy weaponry and Power Weapons, and can not harm enemy vehicles. Units armed with Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields will be overrun by hordes, and are too ponderous to strike back at agile infantry. Units with a mixture are invulnerable, and unstoppable. And no matter what they are armed with, the enemy is impervious if you must reach them on foot.


I had great plans for Tyranid tips in the guise of a report on recent behaviour by the Hive Mind, but I couldn't make it work.

- Ignore the siren song of area terrain, barricades and staying behind cover when it comes to the grunts. This will kill you more effectively then the opponent's guns ever could, as the one thing your opponent wants you to do is to leave some of your army behind. The only cover you need concern yourself with is the mobile cover that you control, AKA the meatshield. When deciding where to go, priority one is taking the shortest route into close combat; getting a cover save is ideal, but far from necessary. Advance as a tide, where the only things in your army that won't be getting a cover save are the weakest units you leave at the front.

- Your Synapse Creatures don't need to babysit the Gaunts babysitting the home objective. Instinctive Behaviour will make them seek out the nearest area terrain, then sit in it, which is what you should've been doing in the first place. Send your Synapse back at the last moment to make sure your Gaunts are in position and unthreatened.

- To take advantage of your fast grunts (who will likely be the first to engage the enemy in close combat.) have them launch the assault on a unit you need to tie up (so your heavies can close the distance.) with only a few models within Synapse Range. This gives them a greater leash from their Synapse Creatures. If the unit you assaulted tears your grunts apart, no problem. On the enemy's turn, remove those models within Synapse Range as casualties. Your grunts will most likely fail their morale test, then whatever's left might get run down or might get away. Either way, you bought one turn of that unit holding still, and now that it's completely unengaged on your turn, shoot and assault it with your bigger, nastier bugs.

- When launching assaults, only assault with one unit unless you believe more would result in you winning combat. No Retreat! saves are made on each unit engaged, which means if your enemy just beat you by 5 by banging on your squishy Hormagaunts, the Hormagaunts AND your Carnifex each take 5 armor saves.

- Alternatively, you can launch assaults outside of synapse range, allowing you to gang up on enemy units with virtually no downside. If the enemy wins, most of your units will probably flee... BUT NOT ALL. Which means those that run away won't get run down, and will most likely be under Synapse control by your turn. So you would get to launch another assault with them, thus whittling away at whatever unit you feel like killing.

- Stay the fuck away from Dark Eldar.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Thou shalt not play against Grey Knights for thou shall be fucked
Thou shall run away from Overlords with mindshackle scarabs for thou shalt fuck thyself otherwise
Thou shalt take autocannons to transform Raiders and Trukks into Raided and Mucks.


----------

